# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Madagascar - rừng được cứu nhờ du lịch sinh thái

## nguyetnt

Cộng đồng Anja ở Madagascar vừa nhận được một phần thưởng của Liên Hiệp Quốc cho thành công trong việc cứu rừng và hệ sinh thái động thực vật nơi đây qua hình thức du lịch sinh thái.


Đây được xem là một minh chứng đầy hứa hẹn cho xu hướng phát triển bền vững trong ngành công nghiệp không khói của các nước đang phát triển.


Mỗi năm, khu bảo tồn do cộng đồng Anja quản lý
thu hút hàng ngàn du khách nước ngoài - Ảnh: Anjacommunityreserve
Mamy, một người dân địa phương sinh trưởng tại làng Anja nay là hướng dẫn viên của khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Anja (cách làng Ambalavao 12km về phía nam), luôn kiêu hãnh khi đưa khách đến ba ngọn núi đá xám như dán chặt vào nhau. Với người dân Anja, đây là niềm tự hào của họ, một miền đất an lành để tổ tiên họ yên nghỉ trong vòng tay của thiên nhiên trong lành.

Chỉ vài bước chân trong khu bảo tồn, du khách sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp những con vượn cáo Maki-Katta vui vẻ chuyền trên cây hay tắc kè băng ngang, trong khi những đàn chim, bướm bay lượn yên bình trên đầu, thậm chí có thể sờ vào những cây thuốc mọc trên đường đi.

20 năm trước loài vượn cáo Maki-Katta gần như tuyệt chủng. Giờ đây, người ta thống kê có đến 300 cá thể vượn cáo đang sinh sống tại Anja.
Đầu những năm 1990, phân nửa trong số 13ha rừng ở Anja bị đốn hạ bất hợp pháp. Và con người đã phải trả giá nặng nề khi trữ lượng nước giảm sút, sông ngòi khô hạn nặng, các cánh đồng khô cháy, loài vượn cáo bỏ đi và số ít còn lại đã vào bụng những người dân làng đang bên bờ vực chết đói.

Để vượt qua thảm họa, năm 2001 hội "Anja Miray" (Cộng đồng Anja) được thành lập với sự tham dự của người dân thuộc sáu ngôi làng trong vùng với trách nhiệm mang lại sự sống cho khu bảo tồn nhỏ nhoi này. Và Liên Hiệp Quốc với sự đóng góp của các tổ chức phi chính phủ quốc tế và Madagascar đã trao cho hội khoảng 38.000 USD với mục đích giúp người dân tự lo về kinh tế và tạo ý thức bảo vệ môi trường sống của chính mình.

11 năm sau, Cộng đồng Anja là một trong số 25 cộng đồng trên thế giới được Liên Hiệp Quốc trao tặng phần thưởng "Prix Equateur" vì thành quả lao động đối với việc bảo vệ đa dạng sinh học và phát triển du lịch sinh thái hiệu quả.

Cuộc sống vật chất của dân địa phương cũng thay đổi mạnh mẽ với những ngôi nhà xây dựng kiên cố đầy đủ tiện nghi hơn, và đặc biệt gần như tất cả đều có bancông, một dấu hiệu chứng tỏ cương vị xã hội nhất định của gia chủ theo tập tục của làng.


Vượn cáo ở Anja tỏ ra thân thiện với du khách - Ảnh: Wordpress


Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên ở Anja - Ảnh: losandes


Vượn cáo ở khu bảo tồn Anja - Ảnh: losandes

----------


## khanhszin

kêu gọi bảo tồn những khu rừng nguyên thủy,  cấm săn bắt động vật hoang dã để giữ lại vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên

----------


## lovetravel

động vật ở đây thân thiện nhỉ

----------

